# Gentoo 2006.0 --> 2006.1

## Tosic

что нужно зделать, чтобы переехать на новую версию, кроме создания новой символьной ссылки на make.profiles ???

----------

## Balancer

1. eselect profile set 4

2. emerge -auvDN world

3. Опционально - revdep-rebuild

----------

## KUV

 *Balancer wrote:*   

> eselect profile set 4

 

Вопросик: а почему eselect profile list выдает только 2006.1/desktop, а 2006.1/server и просто 2006.1 нет? Я например использую последний.

----------

## Balancer

А в первой строчке?

```

# eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default-linux/x86/2006.1

  [2]   default-linux/x86/no-nptl

  [3]   default-linux/x86/no-nptl/2.4

  [4]   default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop *

  [5]   hardened/x86

  [6]   hardened/x86/2.6

```

----------

## KUV

И правда, пардон  :Smile:  мне первая строчка бегло прочиталась как 2006.0

Но опять же, 2006.1/server отсутствует, хотя он есть.

----------

## lefsha

 *Balancer wrote:*   

> 1. eselect profile set 4
> 
> 2. emerge -auvDN world
> 
> 3. Опционально - revdep-rebuild

 

И зачем делать второе и третье

и каким таким боком они связаны с новым профилем?

Если нужно было что-то обновлять - оно и покажется.

Если же нет то нет.

----------

## KUV

Второе - потому что профиль задает набор USE флагов по умолчанию, значит надо пересобрать пакеты с новыми юзами. А revdep-rebuild видно для подстраховки  :Smile: 

----------

## lefsha

 *KUV wrote:*   

> Второе - потому что профиль задает набор USE флагов по умолчанию, значит надо пересобрать пакеты с новыми юзами. А revdep-rebuild видно для подстраховки 

 

Спрашивается, кто разрешает на своей системе неизвестно кому менять флаги???

Если это флаги без которых нельзя жить, то они не могут быть флагами!

Если без них жить можно их не должно быть в профиле по умолчанию!

Гента вещь конечно неплохая, но идиотов разработчиков у нее хватает.

Недавно общался с одним таким. Он считает, что достаточно того факта

что сервис автоматизирующий подключение к инету инсталлирован на машину (т.е. запущен он не должен быть!), чтобы было приянто решение освободить пользователя

от "ненужной" информации типа получаемый IP от DHCP и вообще машина должна

сама принимать решения о подключении к той или иной сети...

Никакие аргументы его не переубедили. Складывается ощущение, что бывшие сотрудники microsoft интенсивно занимаются "развитием" linux.

P.S. По поводу разработчиков меняющих флаги написано ниже.

----------

## KUV

Ну почему же, профиль /desktop создан для тех, кто хочет не лазить по юзам, а просто иметь некий стандартный набор. Например появились флаги qt3/4, которые без перехода на новый профиль остались бы выключенными.

Я же люблю сам задавать набор юзов, поэтому использую базовый профиль.

----------

## lefsha

И как это, спрашивается, будет приятно человеку, который ничем кроме

gtk не пользуется??? Он в чем виновват?

----------

## 046

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> И как это, спрашивается, будет приятно человеку, который ничем кроме
> 
> gtk не пользуется??? Он в чем виновват?

 

Виноват в том что

1. Не смотрит с какими опциями собирается программа (если не смотрит, значит ему пофиг, разве не так?)

2. Не прописал что ЕМУ надо в make.conf. Его предпочтения более приоритетны чем данные профиля, так что наверняка у того кто не пользуется qt там -qt уже есть, и ничего лишного не установится  :Smile: 

3. Ошибочно думает что профиль по умолчанию ему подойдёт  :Smile: 

----------

## lefsha

1. Почему же это не смотрит, если по вашим словам добавили qt флаги только

в новом профиле?

До этого он жил не тужил.

2. Опять ошибка - он прописал именно что ему надо! А именно gtk.

Вы бы в магазин пошли бы, где на кассе к купленным товарам Вам бы предложили

заполнить весь список товаров, который есть в магазине, но который Вы не купили.

И подписаться под каждым наименованием...

По моему это отдает маразмом.

Вы же это тут им не называете. Хотя разницы 0.

3. Если он ошибочно думает, что ему профиль подойдет, то нет никакого смысла

в таком профиле. Потому как он не подойдет слишком большому числу людей.

В итоге мы снова пришли к выводу, что USE флаги в профиле бессмыслица.

Вы сами это успешно доказали.

А когда у бессмыслицы выходит новая версия, то это бессмыслица в квадрате.

Что в очередной раз доказывает справедливость моих слов ниже   :Laughing: 

----------

## ArtSh

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Почему же это не смотрит, если по вашим словам добавили qt флаги только
> 
> в новом профиле?
> ...

 

Обычно препод по мат. анализу указывала в подобные места и говорила голосом как будто ты сказал что дважды два - пять: "Но это же направильно, нелогично..." , разводила руками и ставила двойку! (а дальше уже не смотрела "У Вас ошибки уже здесь,  а дальше из них вытекают другие ...")

Так что низачот   :Wink: 

----------

## lefsha

Сформулируйте свою мысль еще раз и по-русски.

----------

## ArtSh

Поясняю. Если пользователь после смены профиля поленился посмотреть что же будет ставиться (а флаги статус которых изменился подсвечиваются зелёным) то его действия глубоко нелогичны, и строить на них какие либо доказательства тоже нелогично.

----------

## lefsha

Я не строю свои доказательства на этом. Я утверждаю, что система профилей

в gentoo с флагами по умолчанию которые меняются как кому бог на душу положит

есть дефект организации операционной системы!

А пользователь должен следить только за тем, что сделал сам.

Я не могу приходя домой представлять, что ко мне в квартиру могли залезть воры

и из-за этого проверять ее каждый день не украли ли чего.

Есть правило - работает - не трожь.

В данном случае это касается разработчиков.

Не их дело указывать мне какие флаги мне нужны или нет.

Другое дело если без данного флага система будет неработоспособна!

Но в таком случае "это" не может быть флагом.

Так что у меня логика вполне четкая.

А разработчики должны сесть на один из стульев.

Нельзя предлагать с одной стороны полный выбор настройки

и одновременно решать за пользователя что будет установлено!!!

Если даешь свободу - надо давать ее польностью.

Если же расчитывать, на то, что пользователь не справится

с нахождением нужного ему флага, то gentoo не нужен совсем.

Если предполагать обратное, то не нужен список флагов в профиле.

надо что-то выбрать либо одно либо другое.

я согласен с обоими вариантами.

просто у каждого свои следствия.

На самом деле эта свистопляска очень мешает начинающему

пользователю. Особенно раньше когда я тоже начинал.

Я долго не мог понять с какой это стати при обновлении мне хотят

пересобрать пакеты с новыми флагами, хотя я не просил.

Я долго играл в игрушку найди новый флаг и отмени.

Пока один раз не решил всех проблем махом, прописав

USE = "-*"

в самом начале списка. После чего все успокоилось.

И вот теперь я никак не могу понять если у меня все работает,

то зачем мне все эти профили??? На сегодняшний день

для меня эта лишняя сущность.

Но как говорится чем бы дитя не тешилось - пусть играются

с профилями и надувают щеки по поводу якобы новых версий

непонятно чего. А то понимаешь обидно. У других дистрибутивах есть

новая версия, а тут нет....

Может это специально для пользователей сделано чтобы им

приятно слышать было - мол вышла новая версия - ура!!!

Хотя на самом деле все эти "новые" версии такая откровенная профанация...

Но люди верят! Ну и слава богу. Может правда кому-то от этого легче.

----------

## ArtSh

чтобы не разводить флейм отвечу последний раз, но подробно:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Я не строю свои доказательства на этом. Я утверждаю, что система профилей
> 
> в gentoo с флагами по умолчанию которые меняются как кому бог на душу положит
> ...

 

Во первых Ваши утверждения указывает на то что строите. Во вторых флаги меняются вполне разумно. В третьих предложите что-то своё/создайте свой дистрибутив (хотябы форк).

 *Quote:*   

> А пользователь должен следить только за тем, что сделал сам. 

 

А что означает следить? Опять же, достаточно просто посмотреть  какие флаги стали зелёными и почему.

 *Quote:*   

> Я не могу приходя домой представлять, что ко мне в квартиру могли залезть воры
> 
> и из-за этого проверять ее каждый день не украли ли чего. 

 

Ваш мозг делает это подсознательно. Если Вы увидите разбросанные вещи на полу, то сразу начнёте искать осознанно...

 *Quote:*   

> Есть правило - работает - не трожь.
> 
> В данном случае это касается разработчиков.
> 
> Не их дело указывать мне какие флаги мне нужны или нет. 

 

А вот выпустили qt4 у которой нет обратной совместимости и что, не включать её из-за этого в дистрибутив или просто добавить новый флаг, или всё-таки флаг qt заменить на qt3/qt4? Нельзя предусмотреть всё!

 *Quote:*   

> Другое дело если без данного флага система будет неработоспособна!
> 
> Но в таком случае "это" не может быть флагом. 

 

А чвто значит неработоспособна? Не работает фича Х? Система не грузится? Опять же пример флаг selinux.

 *Quote:*   

> А разработчики должны сесть на один из стульев.
> 
> Нельзя предлагать с одной стороны полный выбор настройки
> 
> и одновременно решать за пользователя что будет установлено!!!
> ...

 

Многие, особенно новички, хотят как можно быстрее получить рабочую систему в идеале простым мета пакетом, а потом уже разбираться что им действительно нужно а что нет. Разработчики таким меодом пытаются решить эту дилемму.

 *Quote:*   

> Если же расчитывать, на то, что пользователь не справится
> 
> с нахождением нужного ему флага, то gentoo не нужен совсем.
> 
> Если предполагать обратное, то не нужен список флагов в профиле. 

 

А Вы что точно знаете к чему привёт включение или выключение КАЖДОГО флага из use.desc и use.local.desc? (к вопросу о том как узнать какой нужен)

 *Quote:*   

> Я долго играл в игрушку найди новый флаг и отмени.
> 
> Пока один раз не решил всех проблем махом, прописав
> 
> USE = "-*"
> ...

 

Вот видите, всё-таки нашли решение дилеммы описанной выше, когда поднабрались опыта. И кроме того Вы попробуёте понять зачем разработчики добавили новый флаг, может быть он Вам полезен? (к томуже в последних версиях новые флаги(которые только что появились у пакета) по умолчанию отключены)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> И вот теперь я никак не могу понять если у меня все работает,
> 
> то зачем мне все эти профили??? На сегодняшний день
> ...

 

Посмотрите внимательно смодержимое /usr/portage/profiles

За сим флейм прошу закончить.

----------

## lefsha

 *ArtSh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> А вот выпустили qt4 у которой нет обратной совместимости и что, не включать её из-за этого в дистрибутив или просто добавить новый флаг, или всё-таки флаг qt заменить на qt3/qt4? Нельзя предусмотреть всё!
> 
> 

 

Что нельзя предусмотреть???

свои шаловливые ручки, которые норовят вставить новый флаг в

профиль по умолчанию????

Вы откровенно не поняли, что я написал и все равно лезите спорить!

 *ArtSh wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Другое дело если без данного флага система будет неработоспособна!
> 
> Но в таком случае "это" не может быть флагом.  
> ...

 

Я же говорю Вы ничего не поняли...

Неработоспособна - означает неработоспособна...

Удивительно что такие вещи надо объяснять...

Вот если у Вас холодильник не морозит - значит он неработоспособен.

Ву компране?

Надеюсь что понятно, что если в системе не будет флагов gtk qt и тд

на работоспособность системы это никак не отразится.

 *ArtSh wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   А разработчики должны сесть на один из стульев.
> 
> Нельзя предлагать с одной стороны полный выбор настройки
> ...

 

Самое смешное, что никакой дилеммы нет.

И этот подход не верен в корне!

Надо изначально понимать, что система основанная на исходниках

не может предлагать простые решение, потому как они никому не нужны!

Потому как это не простые решения - а фикция.

Если пользователю хочется поставить кучу приложений, а потом смотреть,

что ему нужно, то gentoo это самый худший выбор из всех возможных.

Конечно если пользователь не является мазохистом!

куда проще взять любой дистрибутив и поиграться с ним в доволь.

А с LiveCD играться же можно сразу. Компилить неделю систему, чтобы

поиграться это доступно только сумашедшим.

Система обязана ставить минимум при котором она начинает работать.

ТОЧКА. Далее пользователь ставить хоть чертов стулья.

А то ни инсталлятора нет ничего, а за пользователя уже решено что ему надо...

Как говорится нестыковочка. Либо уж целиком как в виндовс либо нефиг

и выпендриваться.

 *ArtSh wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Если же расчитывать, на то, что пользователь не справится
> 
> с нахождением нужного ему флага, то gentoo не нужен совсем.
> ...

 

Наверно знаю. Интернет пока не закрыт.

Потом флаги определяют только связи между пакетами.

Или точнее должны....

Поясню. Мне ничто и никогда не помешает установить qt gtk и все что угодно

не использовав никаких флагов qt gtk идт.

Я могу установить все не использовав никаких флагов!!!

Потому как

1. Есть прямые зависимости, которым глубоко плевать какие у вас там флаги стоят!

Иначе kde я поставлю без единого флага qt или kde

2. Опциональные зависимости - на которые и нацелены USE флаги

очень часто если не почти всегда игнорируют наличие этого самого флага.

Другими словами, если у Вас пакет может быть скомпилен с некой библиотекой

и данная библиотека установлена в системе, но на нее не установлено флага,

то есть очень большая вероятность выше 1/2, что ваш пакет подцепит эту

библиотеку и будет с ней работать.

Именно по этой причине если бы делате clean разработчки пишут, что нужно

пересобрать отдельные пакеты. Потому как связи могут быть по мимо воли

USE флагов.

Это все приводит нас к мысли, что USE флаги на половину профанация.

 *ArtSh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Вот видите, всё-таки нашли решение дилеммы описанной выше, когда поднабрались опыта. И кроме того Вы попробуёте понять зачем разработчики добавили новый флаг, может быть он Вам полезен? (к томуже в последних версиях новые флаги(которые только что появились у пакета) по умолчанию отключены)
> 
> 

 

Еще раз. Нет никакой дилеммы. Есть непонимание разработчиками того что они

творят.

Я Вам уже рассказал историю про USE флаги. Так что советую подучить систему

чтобы перестать бездумно опираться на разработчиков.

Нет ни одной причины, добавлять USE флаги!

У пакета не могут быть отключены флаги по умолчанию!!!

Пакет об этом ничего не знает. Так же как не знает он про то что флаги

новые или нет. Они либо есть либо их нет.

Прежде чем спорить - потрудитесь выучить материал спора.

 *ArtSh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Посмотрите внимательно смодержимое /usr/portage/profiles
> 
> 

 

Ну расскажите что там такого интересного Вы нашли?

----------

## 046

>Нет ни одной причины, добавлять USE флаги!

Есть. kde, oo и тому подобное на установочных компактах собираются с use флагами профиля. Ну и вообще это как бы некий стандарт большинства  :Smile: 

Да и вообще нужно делать удобнее для установки первоначальной (поменьше менять в USE), так как всё равно обновлять значительно проще чем устанавливать.

----------

